# Gazidis:"Siamo delusi. Nei prossimi giorni...".



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2019)

Dalle decisioni si capità molto, vediamo


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".



Si ciao nei giorni prossimi.. qua altre settimane di martellamenti


----------



## varvez (26 Maggio 2019)

Devi avere già un allenatore, un piano di vendite e acquisti. Il resto è fuffa


----------



## Wildbone (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".



Vediamo come se la giocano.
Tutto si deciderà nella prossima settimana.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'*obiettivo Champions*. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".



Ma come, secondo l'********* che abbiamo in panchina non era un obiettivo. Lui ci doveva solo "provare"! Che storia è mai questa poffarbacco???


----------



## Schism75 (26 Maggio 2019)

Era un obiettivo, oppure secondo le parole del presidente e dell’allenatore non lo era. Complimenti.


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".



Sempre Gazidis: "Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior stagione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il 2 anno consecutivo."


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".



Comunque non dice nulla su Gattuso, forse lo cacciano dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

ma ce l'hai la lingua allora????

proseguire il percorso di *DECRESCITA *volevi dire infame??!?!?!?!


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".


“Nei prossimi giorni devono fare l’analisi”? 
Non è ancora chiaro? Manco l’allenatore hanno preso sti Idiott, lasciando accasare Sarri alla Juve e Conte all’Inter.


----------



## kipstar (26 Maggio 2019)

spero che l'analisi da fare sia già stata fatta e da un pezzo e che le strategia siano già ben chiare.....


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non dice nulla su Gattuso, forse lo cacciano dai



Lo devo cacciare ORA, subito. Non c'è nulla da aspettare sotto questo punto di vista.


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".



Uscita che non dice nulla, a parte il fatto che la società è delusa per la mancata qualificazione, in gran parte "MERITO" di Gattuso.
Vedremo se le parole "percorso di crescita" saranno corroborate dai fatti


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2019)

dove ha parlato ?
forse su dazn,io ho chiuso tutto alla fine.
sto seguendo su sky ed ancora nulla sul Milan.
io non ho mai sentito la sua voce


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Gazidis: "Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior stagione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il 2 anno consecutivo."


E vai! Europa League per il secondo anno di fila! Andiamo in piazza a festeggiare!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2019)

Un altro maledettissimo anno e forse finirà quest'agonia.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita".



Perché, le analisi si fanno solo una volta l'anno? Dove eravate quando le retrocesse ci schiacciavano in casa? Ma per favore, un po' di onestà intellettuale.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Uscita che non dice nulla, a parte il fatto che la società è delusa per la mancata qualificazione, in gran parte "MERITO" di Gattuso.
> Vedremo se le parole "percorso di crescita" saranno corroborate dai fatti



Gattuso e percorso di crescita è un connubio impossibile da far coesistere.


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Gazidis: "Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior stagione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il 2 anno consecutivo."



Eccola la conferma di Gattuso.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (26 Maggio 2019)

Mi stanno rovinando sui social e whatsapp.....auguro a sto qui di patire come me adesso, *******


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> “Nei prossimi giorni devono fare l’analisi”?
> Non è ancora chiaro? Manco l’allenatore hanno preso sti Idiott, lasciando accasare Sarri alla Juve e Conte all’Inter.



Se fossimo davvero su Sarri certo non potremmo annunciarlo prima che si giochi la finale di EL. Lo stesso per Pochettino per dire


----------



## Konrad (26 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gattuso e percorso di crescita è un connubio impossibile da far coesistere.



Nella mia testa è ovvio...speriamo che anche in Arsenalese la traduzione è la stessa


----------



## andreima (26 Maggio 2019)

Io sono amareggiato ok ma vista la Champions di questo anno io ...boh...non vedrei questo Milan on quella competizione,poi oh magari m i sbaglio,ma con i limiti finanziari che ha la società ..non vedevo grandi mercati per affrontare dignitosamente la competizione


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Bestia non sognarti di fare ricorso se ci squalificano dalle coppe,l'Europa league non la voglio vedere manco in tv,e' ora di smetterla con quelli dell'Uefa sempre dietro e pronti a sodomizzarci,ancora non l'hai cacciato nduja?


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2019)

L'unica cosa che devi fare nei prossimi giorni è levarti dalle balle.


----------



## Zenos (26 Maggio 2019)

Non ha parlato Leonardo. Chiaro segnale.


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Caccia il somaro in panchina già stasera


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".




Questo qui farà rimpiangere pure Fassone


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Dichiarazione abbastanza equilibrata e mi piace, ora per continuare questo percorso di crescita mi aspetto la conferma di Leonardo, Maldini, ovviamente di Gattuso e sopratutto completare la rosa con quelli 4-5 giocatori di qualità (profillo Paquetà e Piatek) che deve essere la priorità assoluta.


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Gazidis: "Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior stagione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il 2 anno consecutivo."



Non la vendiamo alla UEFA ??? CIOÈ dai... Ma chi ***** se ne frega di sta coppa... Preferisco cedere un EL che vedermi squalificare l'entrata in CL


----------



## Marcex7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Ha detto quello che doveva dire.Le parole nel calcio lasciano il tempo che trovano.Agnelli confermò in diretta tv Allegri dopo la sconfitta con i lancieri e poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ha detto quello che doveva dire.Le parole nel calcio lasciano il tempo che trovano.Agnelli confermò in diretta tv Allegri dopo la sconfitta con i lancieri e poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata.



Esatto, al momento è solo teatro, sono le azioni che dobbiamo valutare. Purtroppo troppa gente va dietro ai bla bla bla di persone intuili, non si può fargliene una colpa ma è triste da vedere


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ha detto quello che doveva dire.Le parole nel calcio lasciano il tempo che trovano.Agnelli confermò in diretta tv Allegri dopo la sconfitta con i lancieri e poi sappiamo tutti com'è andata.



.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Esatto, al momento è solo teatro, sono le azioni che dobbiamo valutare. Purtroppo troppa gente va dietro ai bla bla bla di persone intuili, non si può fargliene una colpa ma è triste da vedere



Onestamente non vedo perchè tenere nascosto il tutto, la stagione è finita, dire in diretta che gattuso non sarebbe più stato l'allenatore del Milan sarebbe stato un segnale forte; invece continuiamo sulla falsa riga della famiglia del mulino bianco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Onestamente non vedo perchè tenere nascosto il tutto, la stagione è finita, dire in diretta che gattuso non sarebbe più stato l'allenatore del Milan sarebbe stato un segnale forte; invece continuiamo sulla falsa riga della famiglia del mulino bianco.



Non ha nemmeno detto che Gattuso sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan, anzi ha parlato di valutazioni


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non ha nemmeno detto che Gattuso sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan, anzi ha parlato di valutazioni



E che valutazioni dovrebbe fare? La stagione è fallimentare, se poi giocarsi l'europa league per il secondo anno di fila come dice lui è un vanto allora..


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non ha nemmeno detto che Gattuso sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan, anzi ha parlato di valutazioni



Purtroppo le uniche valutazioni che faranno saranno di natura economica,nel senso che pesera' molto il dover pagare 2 allenatori.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E che valutazioni dovrebbe fare? La stagione è fallimentare, se poi giocarsi l'europa league per il secondo anno di fila come dice lui è un vanto allora..



Penso non ci voglia un master in psicologia per capire che stia dicendo frasi fatte


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Penso non ci voglia un master in psicologia per capire che stia dicendo frasi fatte



Eh non lo so, vedremo, del resto è uno abituato a quei piazzamenti.


----------



## markjordan (26 Maggio 2019)

terza el


----------



## Marcex7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Vi aspettate troppo e dovete comprendere che il loro ruolo prevede un modus operandi ragionato e non dettato dal momento.
Ovvio che le valutazioni del caso sono già state fatte in linea di massima.


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Un altro maledettissimo anno e forse finirà quest'agonia.



Lo diciamo da 4 anni


----------



## Davide L (26 Maggio 2019)

Dalle prossime decisioni si capirà quali ambizioni ha il club.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Vi aspettate troppo e dovete comprendere che il loro ruolo prevede un modus operandi ragionato e non dettato dal momento.
> Ovvio che le valutazioni del caso sono già state fatte in linea di massima.



Esatto, ci ragionano da mesi, hanno studiato le varie strade...in settimana si capirà tutto, non c'è fretta, è tutto o quasi deciso ormai.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, ci ragionano da mesi, hanno studiato le varie strade...in settimana si capirà tutto, *non c'è fretta*, è tutto o quasi deciso ormai.



Come sempre..


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Maggio 2019)

E' passata gia' 1 ora,manca ancora molto all'esonero di nduja?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Spero di non dover leggere mai più quella bugia immonda che la Champions non era un obiettivo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Maggio 2019)

Di quest'intervista l'unica cosa è interessante è il "Siamo delusi". Finamente.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Io sono amareggiato ok ma vista la Champions di questo anno io ...boh...non vedrei questo Milan on quella competizione,poi oh magari m i sbaglio,ma con i limiti finanziari che ha la società ..non vedevo grandi mercati per affrontare dignitosamente la competizione


Ma io non capisco che problemi vi fate.

Ma sti cavoli che in CL faremmo pietà. Ma pensate di arrivare in semifinale dopo 10 anni di assenza?

La CL ci serve per i SOLDI.


----------



## mabadi (27 Maggio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Di quest'intervista l'unica cosa è interessante è il "Siamo delusi". Finamente.



Se avessi seguito il consiglio di Leo e preso Ibra saremmo II


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Se avessi seguito il consiglio di Leo e preso Ibra saremmo II



Con Ibra a quarantanni non c'era manco da avere dubbi... ci portava terzi al cento per cento...


----------



## mabadi (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con Ibra a quarantanni non c'era manco da avere dubbi... ci portava terzi al cento per cento...



Il bello è che finiranno per dare la colpa a l'unico che non ne ha o comune ne ha meno degli altri


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Purtroppo zero fiducia in questo qui.


----------



## andreima (27 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco che problemi vi fate.
> 
> Ma sti cavoli che in CL faremmo pietà. Ma pensate di arrivare in semifinale dopo 10 anni di assenza?
> 
> La CL ci serve per i SOLDI.



Secondo me i soldi ora è l unica cosa che non manca.se poi non li puoi spendere,p oi io se andavo in Champions ero strafelice


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

io penso che non siano dei folli.
se non hanno preso ibra e fabregas evidentemente c'è un motivo e quel motivo sono gli ingaggi in doppia cifra.
capisco che molti pensano che si possa spendere e spandere come si vuole, ma non si può.
Veniamo da due deferimenti della Uefa consecutivi, quindi l'unica soluzione per uscire da questo loop è rimettere stì dannati conti a posto
e per farlo devi abbassare i costi e comprare i ragazzini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco che problemi vi fate.
> 
> Ma sti cavoli che in CL faremmo pietà. Ma pensate di arrivare in semifinale dopo 10 anni di assenza?
> 
> La CL ci serve per i SOLDI.



6 anni di assenza, sul resto concordo.

P.s: anche l’Inter era dal 2010/2011 che non si qualificava e si qualificò l’anno scorso.

Noi è dal 2012/2013 che non ci qualifichiamo, quindi se ci qualifichiamo l’anno prossimo saranno passati gli stessi anni di assenza dell’Inter.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2019)

sarà rosa corta e via tutti quelli con ingaggi elevati oltre ad almeno 1 cessione per plusvalenza. Donnarumma è il principale indiziato. Risparmio 12 stipendio + plusvalenza 60 milioni almeno. Poi partiranno montolivo /mauri/Abate/zapata/Bertolacci in scadenza oltre penso a Biglia/strinic/halilov se se li prende qualcuno (difficile) regalato via. tra i papabili anche laxalt/castillejo/andrè silva se avranno mercato. si prenderà 1 centrocampsita (sensi) e un esterno sinistro unico vero acquisto oltre a 4-5 giovani u23 da tre lire per rimpiazzare quelli in scadenza.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Maggio 2019)

Gli lascio ancora il beneficio del dubbio. Se vogliono vendere alla fine devono comunque farci crescere. Tornare stabilmente al livello delle prime 3.
Quello che è chiaro è che non torneremo a vincere con loro (speriamo non ci voglia un decennio)


----------



## showtaarabt (27 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché, le analisi si fanno solo una volta l'anno? Dove eravate quando le retrocesse ci schiacciavano in casa? Ma per favore, un po' di onestà intellettuale.



Bhè in una grande azienda ci sono delle gerarchie era compito di Leonardo e Maldini allontanare in corsa il loro "amico" Ringhio e completare la rosa in modo che potesse essere funzionale a 3 competizioni ora ne pagheranno le conseguenze spero almeno Leo e Rattuso.
Maldini per la stima e l'affetto che ho nei suoi confronti spero che abbia inciso poco e che si sia dissociato da certe scelte.


----------



## showtaarabt (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> io penso che non siano dei folli.
> se non hanno preso ibra e fabregas evidentemente c'è un motivo e quel motivo sono gli ingaggi in doppia cifra.
> capisco che molti pensano che si possa spendere e spandere come si vuole, ma non si può.
> Veniamo da due deferimenti della Uefa consecutivi, quindi l'unica soluzione per uscire da questo loop è rimettere stì dannati conti a posto
> e per farlo devi abbassare i costi e comprare i ragazzini.



Ma che poi abbiamo dissestato i conti con i vari Montolivo Abate Biglia De Jong Menez Essien collezionando settimi posti ed ora che arriviamo quasi in CL grazie ai Donnarumma i Romagnoli i Calabria i Piatek i i Baka Paquetà i Cutrone(prima parte della stagione) ci lamentiamo dei giovani?
Ci meritiamo Kalinic Borini e Biglia santoddio.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Grande Gazidis, finalmente un'intervento ai microfoni.....ah no comunicato stampa....Per il futuro sarà fondamentale, oltre a far dimettere Leo e Paolo, trattenere a tutti i costi il buon Fabio Borini nella veste non di giocatore ma di traduttore ufficiale perché fra Idiott Moncada Campos Gazidis e Terim alias Tabarez alias Jardim sarà indispensabile la sua bravura come traduttore


----------



## folletto (27 Maggio 2019)

Ci siamo gasati un po' tutti con Elliot ma allo stesso tempo sapevamo che il suo obiettivo è sempre stato quello di far tornare i conti, rimettere in sesto la società e renderla appetibile ai futuri acquirenti, in poche parole non è qua per rimetterci e farci vincere a sue spese. Leonardo deve averlo convinto che era comunque necessario qualificarsi per la CL e quindi investire subito ma poi, dopo gennaio, è stato scaricato.
Le delusioni sono sempre figlie delle aspettative e se le aspettative sono alte......mettiamoci l'anima in pace, il Milan sarà gestito con la calcolatrice e non con il cuore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ci siamo gasati un po' tutti con Elliot ma allo stesso tempo sapevamo che il suo obiettivo è sempre stato quello di far tornare i conti, rimettere in sesto la società e renderla appetibile ai futuri acquirenti, in poche parole non è qua per rimetterci e farci vincere a sue spese. Leonardo deve averlo convinto che era comunque necessario qualificarsi per la CL e quindi investire subito ma poi, dopo gennaio, è stato scaricato.
> Le delusioni sono sempre figlie delle aspettative e se le aspettative sono alte......mettiamoci l'anima in pace, il Milan sarà gestito con la calcolatrice e non con il cuore.




Ma anche con la calcolatrice, quanto demente dovrà essere Elio per credere di poter rendere appetibile il Milan trattandolo e gestendolo come se fosse un Torino qualunque?

Per questo malgrado tutto mantengo un filo di speranza, poi vedremo nelle prossime settimane. Ma senza un minimo di investimenti solo un ******* completo potrebbe pensare di far alzare il valore del club, che è ciò che Elliot vuole fare.


----------



## folletto (27 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma anche con la calcolatrice, quando demente dovrà essere Elio per credere di poter rendere appetibile il Milan trattandolo e gestendolo come se fosse un Torino qualunque?
> 
> Per questo malgrado tutto mantengo un filo di speranza, poi vedremo nelle prossime settimane. Ma senza un minimo di investimenti solo un ******* completo potrebbe pensare di far alzare il valore del club, che è ciò che Elliot vuole fare.



Ma certo, mica mi aspetto una gestione tipo cravatta gialla o tipo Torino come dici tu, i Singer vogliono far tornare i conti ma non "pensando in piccolo", però non dobbiamo certo pensare ad una gestione mirata al vincere subito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma certo, mica mi aspetto una gestione tipo cravatta gialla o tipo Torino come dici tu, i Singer vogliono far tornare i conti ma non "pensando in piccolo", però non dobbiamo certo pensare ad una gestione mirata al vincere subito.



Ma ci mancherebbe, non sono così pazzo da pensare che l’anno prossimo il Milan possa vincere campionato o EL, quello che mi aspetto è una gestione che lo renda competitivo per lo scudetto nel giro di tre anni e competitivo per la Champions in 4 o 5.

Sai, il periodo più lungo che facemmo senza vincere una Champions, da quando esistono le coppe europee, sono 20 anni (1969-1989), non vorrei “migliorare” quel record. .


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria *siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions.* Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Ma come, non eravamo tutti in ginocchio davanti al miracolo di Veleno che ci ha QUASI riportato in CL con una rosa costruita a suon di milioni?

Mi pare che l'AD si aspettasse di meglio...adesso magari scopriamo che Dirigenza e Allenatore verranno segati per i risultati..


----------



## Black (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



la miglior stagione dal 2013? wow!! allora c'è da esser felici


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così Ivan Gazidis al termine della stagione del Milan:"Nonostante la vittoria siamo piuttosto delusi per aver mancato l'obiettivo Champions. Nei prossimi giorni faremo un'analisi completa sulla stagione e sui passi successivi da intraprendere per proseguire il percorso di crescita.Ringrazio i tifosi per il supporto. Abbiamo fatto la miglior st agione dal 2013 ad oggi e parteciperemo alla EL per il secondo anno consecutivo".



Ma gattuso rimane eh.. si si ... 

Martellali tutti Gazza <3


----------

